# Vape Elixir Supreme E-liquid Range



## Stroodlepuff (30/3/14)

Vape Elixir is a gourmet e-liquid line, precisely manufactured with USP and BP grade Nicotine, Propylene Glycol and Vegetable Glycerin. Only the finest flavour concentrates are sourced from e-liquid specialists in Europe and the USA. The delightful result is bottled in cobalt blue glass bottles, to avoid contamination from light and plastics.





*Plasma Juice*: 
Exquisite blend of watermelon, grapes and menthol


*Awesomesauce:* 
Mysterious fruit mixture, with a delicate touch of menthol 


*Beetlejuice*: 
Perfectly balanced tangerine and orange


*Pink Spot*: 
Delightful strawberry milkshake


*Qalactin Hypermint*: 
Tenacious blend of menthol, mint, spearmint, koolada and wintergreen


*Luminescence*: 
Delicate sweet mint


*Snollygoster*: 
Fruity bubblegum delight


*Original*: 
Clean, natural tobacco blend


*Quintessence*: 
Enticing blend of ripe forest fruits


*Black Cigar*: 
Pipe tobacco cigar, not for the faint hearted!
All Flavours come in a 30ml bottle for only R180.00 and are 12mg in strength.


----------



## johan (30/3/14)

Looks delicious ! but LOL "Snollygoster" what a name.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## steve (30/3/14)

Been wanting to try this strawberry milkshake since i heard of it a while back, are they up on the site for order @Stroodlepuff ?


----------



## Gizmo (30/3/14)

Busy with it @steve. Will update here shortly when available for order.


----------



## steve (30/3/14)

awesome stuff , cheers @Gizmo


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/14)

I ordered 2 to start... standby for Vape Mail Tuesday!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/3/14)

@steve up and ready to order


----------



## steve (30/3/14)

What ones did you go for @Rob Fisher ? . I cant seem to tag people from my phone

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/3/14)

tagged for you @steve


----------



## steve (30/3/14)

Ah awesome . Nice one . Ill get on the pc and whack an order through 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/14)

steve said:


> What ones did you go for @Rob Fisher ? . I cant seem to tag people from my phone



Beetlejuice and Plasma in the R180 a bottle range and pretty much all the beta Vape King Juices except tobacco ones.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SunRam (30/3/14)

johanct said:


> Looks delicious ! but LOL "Snollygoster" what a name.


Lol, a light hearted name, the first that popped in my head when I thought to make a bubblegum juice, sounds "chewy" amongst other things 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/3/14)

SunRam said:


> Lol, a light hearted name, the first that popped in my head when I thought to make a bubblegum juice, sounds "chewy" amongst other things
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Was wandering how you came up with that one


----------



## johan (30/3/14)

I just love the name @SunRam , very original, but it was the first thing that popped in my nostrils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam (30/3/14)

johanct said:


> I just love the name @SunRam , very original, but it was the first thing that popped in my nostrils


Lol, tastes a lot better, I promise 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (30/3/14)

I will definitely try it out @SunRam just for the sake of originality.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve (30/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Beetlejuice and Plasma in the R180 a bottle range and pretty much all the beta Vape King Juices except tobacco ones.


stock standard @Rob Fisher answer ...... ALL OF THEM

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (30/3/14)

Fantastic - local juice variety growing - me happy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/4/14)

I finally got to load some Pink Spot into a mPT3 and was pleasantly surprised! I say surprised because it not often the description hits the nail on the head! This one is certainly Strawberry Milkshake and very nice! I vaped it until my mate from PTA asked to try it and that was the mPT3 gone for the day! This juice is going to get the Nautilus treatment!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SunRam (19/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I finally got to load some Pink Spot into a mPT3 and was pleasantly surprised! I say surprised because it not often the description hits the nail on the head! This one is certainly Strawberry Milkshake and very nice! I vaped it until my mate from PTA asked to try it and that was the mPT3 gone for the day! This juice is going to get the Nautilus treatment!


Hey @Rob Fisher, glad you enjoyed it, quite a privilege to get your Nautilus treatment 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## steve (19/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I finally got to load some Pink Spot into a mPT3 and was pleasantly surprised! I say surprised because it not often the description hits the nail on the head! This one is certainly Strawberry Milkshake and very nice! I vaped it until my mate from PTA asked to try it and that was the mPT3 gone for the day! This juice is going to get the Nautilus treatment!


Rob . You are so pink spot on . This juice in the nautilus really is a winner for me too . 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/4/14)

SunRam said:


> Hey @Rob Fisher, glad you enjoyed it, quite a privilege to get your Nautilus treatment



Hehehe... yip there are not too many juice that do get the Nautilus treatment... but your Pink Spot really hits the mark... actually if you hang on I can fill the Nautilus now... stand by... I cleaned it this morning and it's had time to dry... 



OK let's put some pink Juice in the tank!




Ready to rock and roll! Where is the Sigelei 20W? Oh here it is...




Mmmmm Nice! 9w is a bit too high... down to 8w... yes much better! Delicious!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rex_Bael (6/5/14)

Any news on when stock of Black Cigar will be available again? @SunRam


----------



## vaalboy (6/5/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> Any news on when stock of Black Cigar will be available again? @SunRam



I'm also waiting..........


----------



## Alex (6/5/14)

vaalboy said:


> I'm also waiting..........



+1 I've heard very good things about this one.


----------



## SunRam (18/5/14)

Hey guys, sorry, I've been out of the country for 2 weeks. Only arrived back in SA yesterday. Stock will be available again during this week still. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vaalboy (20/5/14)

Good news - Black Cigar please!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (20/5/14)

My supply of plasma juice is getting low..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam (20/5/14)

Both of those will certainly be replenished, and supply problems should be sorted out from here on in as well. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunRam (26/5/14)

Apologies for the delay guys, will post here again as soon as stock is back at Vapeking. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunRam (4/6/14)

Vape Elixir is available again at Vapeking in 6mg and 12mg options, as well as 3 exciting new flavours! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/9/14)

Vape Elixir is back in stock including two new flavours




*Coumarin Pipe:*
Mild pipe tobacco, slighly sweet with a wonderful aroma
*Shipwrecked:*
Smooth and spicy Turkish tobacco blend

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (10/9/14)

These sound good


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (10/9/14)

Great news! Have to try these


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (11/9/14)

Hi @Stroodlepuff. Do you perhaps have testers for these new juices?


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (11/9/14)

Hi @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo. Please let me know. Anxious to pay you a visit for these new juices.


----------



## Gizmo (11/9/14)

Yes we do Khan


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (11/9/14)

Awesome thanks @Gizmo!
Hopefully i get a taste of the Royalty Range as well


----------

